# LYS in Canada



## kimm2boys (Jul 29, 2011)

We are going to be traveling to Canada in July (Toronto, Ontario, Montreal) with a short detour to the town the Dionne quintuplets were born in (I think I'm related somehow). Are there any yarn stores that are a must? My DH will probably roll his eyes at me, but since we're going to be doing a lot of things that he'll enjoy, he can just keep them rolling.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

There is a Mary Maxim Store in Ontario~~ 75 Scott Ave. , Paris Ontario -Canada...... this is my fav. store to shop by mail, but have never been lucky enough to visit in person... hope this helps, I am sure there are more, you could do a google search for address's in the areas you are to visit...


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

http://www.sewknit.ca/

This is a tiny store but BIG deals--- may need a truck!!
In Scarborough section of Toronto and is a great spot!!

If you are in downtown Toronto there are a couple of great shops on Queen Street and a Mary Maxim shop at Yonge and Eglinton


----------



## Knitophile (Oct 22, 2012)

1. The Purple Purl
1162 Queen St E
Toronto, ON M4M 1L4
(416) 463-1162
http://thepurplepurl.com
reviews at http://www.yelp.ca/biz/the-purple-purl-toronto?hrid=Q1ChBln_GtS0EGixXXcB4A
(This one is part coffee shop. They have a large selection of books.)
Neighbourhood: Leslieville

2. Romni Wool
658 Queen St W
Toronto, ON M6J 1E5
(416) 703-0202
http://www.romniwools.com/
(There is a large collection of books here including those expensive Japanese ones. I just bought 3 of the latter myself but from http://www.needleartsknitting.com/knitting/
They arrived in perfect condition.)
There are a few other yarn shops within walking distance of Romni Wool but I am afraid I do not remember their names. I live in Quebec so I only go to Toronto about once a year.)

Neighbourhoods: Niagara, West Queen West, Trinity Bellwoods

3. Passionknit Ltd
3355 Yonge Street
Toronto, ON M4N 2M6
(416) 322-0688
http://www.passionknit.ca/

If you are going to be going through Ottawa on the way to Montreal, there is a small gem of a yarn store in an old house in Gatineau, Quebec (sector Aylmer, ie. the western sector of Gatineau). The address is:

Le Tricot
135 Avenue Frank Robinson
Gatineau, QC J9H 4A6 Canada

You can find the directions and the hours at: 
http://www.knitmap.com/locations/le-tricot

There is a great deli just up the street and at the corner of Rue Principale.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Mary Maxim is lovely but nowhere near where you are going - minimum 2 hours from Toronto. I went there a lot before I moved and appreciated how great it was.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Knitophile said:


> 1. The Purple Purl
> 1162 Queen St E
> Toronto, ON M4M 1L4
> (416) 463-1162
> ...


There is also Wool Tyme in Ottawa. It is a huge store and they have warehouse sales the last weekend of the month.


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

Love Romni Wools in Toronto. Prepare to spend a good amount of time, it's huge.
Also, LettuceKnit in Kensington Square, a lovely little shop. Also in Toronto.
Enjoy your stay here.


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

knit three together on hwy. 60 towards Alquain Park just outside Huntsville Ont.


----------



## Heather416 (Feb 8, 2013)

Frogger said:


> http://www.sewknit.ca/
> 
> This is a tiny store but BIG deals--- may need a truck!!
> In Scarborough section of Toronto and is a great spot!!
> ...


Thanks for the sewknit site - sometimes you just can't see the forest for the trees - have to visit this outlet soon.


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

Heather416 said:


> Thanks for the sewknit site - sometimes you just can't see the forest for the trees - have to visit this outlet soon.


How true that is! Grew up in Scarborough, Mom still there, this is the first I heard of it!


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

If you want a side trip or plan to go to Mary Maxim in Paris, check out Spinrite in Listowel


----------



## Heather416 (Feb 8, 2013)

craft crazy said:


> How true that is! Grew up in Scarborough, Mom still there, this is the first I heard of it!


Glad you understand - it is a big city, so wide spread and it's celebrating it's 180 birthday today


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

In Montreal, there are many nice LYS.

Mouliné has a website: http://moulineyarns.com
The site is bilingual, French and English and the owners are very helpful. They have a great choice of yarn from all around the world. The address is 5317 Sherbrooke Street West, Montreal, Quebec, Canada
H4A 1V2
Parking on Sherbrooke, Décarie, Prudhomme, Girouard Streets.

Espace Tricot is another nice place: http://espacetricot.com

It is a French and English website, you can also order in line and the address is: 6050 Monkland Avenue, Montreal, Quebec, Canada H4A 1H2

If you do a Google search, you will find many other yarn stores.

Have a nice trip!


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Dionne quints were born in Northern Ontario but if you are driving to Toronto you might go through Smith Falls. There is a really nice little shop called KnitKnackers there. The owners are so helpful and nice. There are also stores in Perth Ontario. Forget the name of one but one is called "The Woolshop". It is really nice too.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

yover8 said:


> Mary Maxim is lovely but nowhere near where you are going - minimum 2 hours from Toronto. I went there a lot before I moved and appreciated how great it was.


There's a Mary Maxim store at Yonge & Eglinton in Toronto - 2300 Yonge Street.

https://www.google.ca/search?q=mary+maxim+toronto&oq=mary+maxim+toronto&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i60j0l3j69i64.3700j0j7&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

There's also Len's Mill Outlet at 66 Orfus Road, lotsa fun in there!

http://www.lensmill.com/toronto2.html


----------



## Heather416 (Feb 8, 2013)

KnitNorth said:


> There's a Mary Maxim store at Yonge & Eglinton in Toronto - 2300 Yonge Street.
> 
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=mary+maxim+toronto&oq=mary+maxim+toronto&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i60j0l3j69i64.3700j0j7&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8


Travel Hint - Park your car and take the subway. The cost of parking will shock you


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Travel hint- use Google maps to know your travel time between places. You could be looking at many hours of driving to visit the Quints home, depending on where you start from. And BTW-you are only visiting two provinces (Ontario and Quebec.) Come see the rest of us someday- you'll find Canada is not only huge (3rd largest country in the world,) we're also multi-cultural, multi-geographical and warm and welcoming (especially in the east!) Add to that, your dollar is making money on ours again- great summer to come north! Have a ball! If you get lost and head east (lucky you,) come across the Confederation Bridge and call me when you arrive. I have friends who rent cottages on a semi-private beach (something like heaven on earth.) We'll find you a bed for the visit!


----------



## Heather416 (Feb 8, 2013)

cainchar said:


> Travel hint- use Google maps to know your travel time between places. You could be looking at many hours of driving to visit the Quints home, depending on where you start from. And BTW-you are only visiting two provinces (Ontario and Quebec.) Come see the rest of us someday- you'll find Canada is not only huge (3rd largest country in the world,) we're also multi-cultural, multi-geographical and warm and welcoming (especially in the east!) Add to that, your dollar is making money on ours again- great summer to come north! Have a ball! If you get lost and head east (lucky you,) come across the Confederation Bridge and call me when you arrive. I have friends who rent cottages on a semi-private beach (something like heaven on earth.) We'll find you a bed for the visit!


If crossing Confederation Bridge be prepared for the best Lobster Dinner in the world! Love PEI.


----------



## clegrant (Sep 29, 2012)

I visited Romni in Toronto and you will need time. It was awesome.


----------



## Heather416 (Feb 8, 2013)

cainchar said:


> Travel hint- use Google maps to know your travel time between places. You could be looking at many hours of driving to visit the Quints home, depending on where you start from. And BTW-you are only visiting two provinces (Ontario and Quebec.) Come see the rest of us someday- you'll find Canada is not only huge (3rd largest country in the world,) (something like heaven on earth.) We'll find you a bed for the visit!


Just for the record, meant to mention that we are the 2nd largest country in the world - Russia is the largest.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I stand corrected. Should have been more specific. Canada is indeed the 2nd largest "country" in the world. By land mass, we have to step down to 3rd, honoring Antarctica (which is not an official country.)The US is 6th BTW.


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

I live in North Bay, Ontario, which is the site of Dionne quintuplets Museum. The Dionne quintuplets were actually born in Corbiel (sp) which is about 15 - 20 min from North Bay. North Bay is approx. 4 - 5 hrs north of Toronto. We have a LYS called Stix and Stones.


----------



## Heather416 (Feb 8, 2013)

cainchar said:


> I stand corrected. Should have been more specific. Canada is indeed the 2nd largest "country" in the world. By land mass, we have to step down to 3rd, honoring Antarctica (which is not an official country.)The US is 6th BTW.


Got it! Understood.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I promise a lobster dinner to you if you come to PEI! Lobster dinners are fun here- but don't touch a homemade feast!



Heather416 said:


> If crossing Confederation Bridge be prepared for the best Lobster Dinner in the world! Love PEI.


----------



## Heather416 (Feb 8, 2013)

cainchar said:


> I promise a lobster dinner to you if you come to PEI! Lobster dinners are fun here- but don't touch a homemade feast!


Thank you


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

willi66 said:


> There is also Wool Tyme in Ottawa. It is a huge store and they have warehouse sales the last weekend of the month.


Wool Tyme is my store  I'm fortunate enough to live a 15 - 20 minute drive from the store


----------



## Jenny2 (Feb 9, 2013)

North Bay, where you will be going re Dionne Quints, has a yarn store on Main Street called STIX AND STONES and gorgeous yarns. Have a good trip.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Tove said:


> Wool Tyme is my store  I'm fortunate enough to live a 15 - 20 minute drive from the store


Lucky you! I go there when I'm travelling to Ottawa for business.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

cainchar said:


> Travel hint- use Google maps to know your travel time between places. You could be looking at many hours of driving to visit the Quints home, depending on where you start from. And BTW-you are only visiting two provinces (Ontario and Quebec.) Come see the rest of us someday- you'll find Canada is not only huge (3rd largest country in the world,) we're also multi-cultural, multi-geographical and warm and welcoming (especially in the east!) Add to that, your dollar is making money on ours again- great summer to come north! Have a ball! If you get lost and head east (lucky you,) come across the Confederation Bridge and call me when you arrive. I have friends who rent cottages on a semi-private beach (something like heaven on earth.) We'll find you a bed for the visit!


I agree that people in the East are the most welcoming - but I'm from Nova Scotia (guess I'm biased!).


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

There is a great yarn shop in Bowmanville called Soper Creek Yarn! They have expanded recently and have a great variety of yarns and accessories. They are at 80 King St. West in Bowmanville. You pass Bowmanville on the 401 as you travel from Toronto to Montreal. It's about 1 hour east of Toronto.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Tove said:


> Wool Tyme is my store  I'm fortunate enough to live a 15 - 20 minute drive from the store


Can you tell me where it is? I go into Ottawa all the time. Didn't know about this store and would love to go see it.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

RedQueen said:


> Can you tell me where it is? I go into Ottawa all the time. Didn't know about this store and would love to go see it.


It's on Colonnade, off of Prince of Wales. It's a big store. They have warehouse sales at the end of the month and I think they always have a discount room in the back of the store.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks so much. I know exactly where you are talking about.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

willi66 said:


> Lucky you! I go there when I'm travelling to Ottawa for business.


Let me know when you come to town next time, I'd love to go there with you


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

RedQueen said:


> Can you tell me where it is? I go into Ottawa all the time. Didn't know about this store and would love to go see it.


I'm sending you a PM


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Tove said:


> Let me know when you come to town next time, I'd love to go there with you


Sounds good


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

Romni Wools in downtown Toronto is one place you MUST visit - it is a tiny looking store, but once you get inside - yarn, yarn & more yarn, fibre too if you are a spinner.. I bought my Lendrum wheel there a few years ago, along with a whole bunch of fibre & yarn. My credit card was smoking!!!


----------

